# New fiber optic Glock sight



## StarFire (Nov 15, 2014)

Hey guys.. Check out my new T.A.S. J sight on my FDE Glock 19! I shot it the other day and it shot GREAT. Much better than I can shoot with the stock sights!!!  
I just put up a range review on this forum here - http://www.handgunforum.net/newthread.php?do=postthread&f=73


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Do they make a fiber optic sight for the front? I ask because I was taught to focus on the front sight not the rear. It's hard to do that with a large bright sight on the rear. No offense intended.
Goldwing


----------

